# When do carp move shallow?



## Nuff Daddy

This is going to be my second year of bowfishingand i was wondering when do the carp stat moving into the rivers, ditches and shorelines. I hunt the saginaw bay and surrounding area in Michigan. Everything is running almost a month early with the mild temps. So about what water temp or time of the year i should expect to find carp. I know they spawn around 60-65 degrees but i want to hunt the prespawn this year. I have a boat with lights and hunt the bay and rivers and stand on ditch rows in the farmfields. any information on carp location with certain water temps would be very helpfull.

thanks
zach


----------



## bwfsh

In our area they are in the shallows pretty much as soon as the ice comes off. Water temp is around 50 in the bays here right now and they are loaded up in spots. Too bad our season doesn't open until May 1st.


----------



## Nuff Daddy

bwfsh said:


> In our area they are in the shallows pretty much as soon as the ice comes off. Water temp is around 50 in the bays here right now and they are loaded up in spots. Too bad our season doesn't open until May 1st.


Michigan just got rid of its seasons for bowfishing. never could figure out why they have seasons on trash fish. wet out for the firs time last week ant there were a lot of carp in the river but they were all in 2-3 feet of water and visibility is only about 3 inches. all we could see were swirls. maby in a week or 2 they will move up to the edge along the cattails.


----------

